
How Headings keeps your data private - aggregator-ios
https://blog.headings.app/privacy/security/2019/05/05/how-headings-keeps-your-data-private.html
======
aggregator-ios
Headings is a privacy focused hiking app, that was first revealed on HN about
a month ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19339792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19339792)).
It hit the front page and generated quite a few downloads.

Many readers asked for a blog post on how privacy was managed. The beta was
updated today with End-to-end encryption, and removal of all 3rd party
tracking libraries to further enhance privacy. You can get the beta from
[https://headings.app](https://headings.app)

